# Davyhulme park Flat cap North west order of merit meet 10/12th May 2013



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello! Thought it was a good time to put this up so people can pencil into diaries if they are playing etc.

I have got two meet options available for people to choose from :-

Friday 10th May 4pm onwards
This is for people who prefer a midweek/evening meet

Sunday 12th May 1/2pm onwards
Weekend option.


Let me know you preference if you wish to play this as your card in the order of merit. Dont worry if you cant make these dates because there will be plenty of opportunities to get a game in another time. Will confirm costs once i know how many for each, i reckon Â£30 would be the absolute top price its could be.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 19, 2013)

Unfortunately I'll be at Slaley Hall that weekend so we will have to arrange another date mate.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Unfortunately I'll be at Slaley Hall that weekend so we will have to arrange another date mate.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate. Will get something arranged when it suits.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Friday would be good for me pal.....


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2013)

I reckon I will be good for the friday.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 19, 2013)

Friday is fine with me Scott


----------



## Junior (Feb 19, 2013)

Friday 10th is good for me mate.


----------



## Yerman (Feb 19, 2013)

Sunday. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll probably make it the Sunday Scott.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

Update so far

Friday
Karl102
Louise_a
gjbike
Junior

Sunday
Yerman
Qwerty


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2013)

A week later I'd have played but can't do that week, will need to catch you midweek sometime Scott


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

Valentino said:



			A week later I'd have played but can't do that week, will need to catch you midweek sometime Scott
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine mate, I can pretty much arrange any midweek for a game. We can wait a bit closer to the time so you have an idea of weather etc if you like.


----------



## Val (Feb 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats fine mate, I can pretty much arrange any midweek for a game. We can wait a bit closer to the time so you have an idea of weather etc if you like.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Birchy, I'll check my diary, but also see what Scouser, Stu etc are doing and go from there. I may be able to get an early dart for the Friday one, but will see.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Birchy, I'll check my diary, but also see what Scouser, Stu etc are doing and go from there. I may be able to get an early dart for the Friday one, but will see.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, no problem .


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Thats fine mate, I can pretty much arrange any midweek for a game. We can wait a bit closer to the time so you have an idea of weather etc if you like.
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably leave it and join in with a midweek knock at some point if that's alright Birchy?


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 21, 2013)

sunday job for me birchy lad


----------



## Birchy (Feb 21, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll probably leave it and join in with a midweek knock at some point if that's alright Birchy?
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 21, 2013)

Update so far

Friday
 Karl102
 Louise_a
 gjbike
 Junior

Sunday
 Yerman
 Qwerty 
GaryinDerry


----------



## gjbike (Mar 2, 2013)

Just found out last night I can't make it on Friday 10/5/13 but can do any time after 15:00 Monday to Wednesday and any time on Thursday hope this does not cock things up for you Birchy.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 2, 2013)

Can't make them Birchy, shifts just fall wrong.
We'll get something sorted.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Just found out last night I can't make it on Friday 10/5/13 but can do any time after 15:00 Monday to Wednesday and any time on Thursday hope this does not cock things up for you Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate, i will be a bit more flexible for people to play at Davyhulme with it being a busy time of the season. You can let me know what suits you a bit closer to the time if you like.



gregbwfc said:



			Can't make them Birchy, shifts just fall wrong.
We'll get something sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Thats no problem mate. Its looking like it will be best if i do Davyhulme in smaller groups as its a busy time in the season so i will do whatever suits people when they are ready


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

Friday 10th May
Me
Karl102
Louise_a
Junior

Sunday
Me
Yerman
Qwerty 
GaryinDerry 

Just an update on the Davyhulme OOM games etc. Ive got the above pencilled in so far, can people confirm if they are still good for these dates and they want to play then? Its ok if anybody would like to change dates just let me know etc.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 22, 2013)

I cant do the friday now Scott, I have an open that day, no too sure about the sunday either, but I am sure I can fit in with others who can do these dates either.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I cant do the friday now Scott, I have an open that day, no too sure about the sunday either, but I am sure I can fit in with others who can do these dates either.
		
Click to expand...

Thats no problem, your pretty local anyway and i play 2 nights a week minimum and sundays so theres plenty options. I will start popping a post up every week starting around 10th May to see who fancies having their knock each week and go from there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

I won't be playing the Sunday,as cup final the day before, so loads of ale to be drunk, as well as a cricket game to organise.

What time are you thinking for the Friday?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I won't be playing the Sunday,as cup final the day before, so loads of ale to be drunk, as well as a cricket game to organise.

What time are you thinking for the Friday?
		
Click to expand...

I get there usually about 4:15 so anytime after that, whatever suits the players best on the day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I get there usually about 4:15 so anytime after that, whatever suits the players best on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, either that or another Friday about 4.45 ish, if it works for you.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok mate, either that or another Friday about 4.45 ish, if it works for you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah thats fine mate, can do that no problem. Any from that 10th onwards should be fine :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 23, 2013)

I could do 14/15/16th May if that's any good for you Birchy.
Got a comp on the 16th but if it has to be that day, I'll make it.
Happy to hang fire though and see if we can get a 4 ball going out.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			I could do 14/15/16th May if that's any good for you Birchy.
Got a comp on the 16th but if it has to be that day, I'll make it.
Happy to hang fire though and see if we can get a 4 ball going out.
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine mate. No need to miss your comp or anything, there should be plenty opportunity :thup:

Ive got a lesson on that Tuesday and Wednesdays are ladies day so avoid at all costs


----------



## Junior (Apr 23, 2013)

We still on for this mate, do we owe you cash yet ?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

Junior said:



			We still on for this mate, do we owe you cash yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah still on if you can make it pal. Im just gonna sign you in on the day so no need for money until then. It will be Â£15 on the day :thup:


----------



## Junior (Apr 23, 2013)

Good stuff mate , i'm still good !!  , should be able to get there for just after 4 / 4:15


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah still on if you can make it pal. Im just gonna sign you in on the day so no need for money until then. It will be Â£15 on the day :thup:
		
Click to expand...



sweet price !  im still good for this       :thup:


----------



## Yerman (Apr 23, 2013)

Excellent, 1pm Sunday?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

Yerman said:



			Excellent, 1pm Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

Would be better to meet around 1:30 for a 2pm start if everyone can manage that? We would get a clearer run round then as theres a junior comp until 12:45.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			sweet price !  im still good for this       :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its an extra 3 quid on a sunday :rofl: Â£18. Just back from a lesson and a few holes and its in lovely condition ready for some flat cappers!!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm still ok for the Sunday Scott, looking forward to it. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

I am possibly going to book the Friday afternoon off...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am possibly going to book the Friday afternoon off...
		
Click to expand...

Let me know mate, you can have Louise's slot if you can make it :thup:. I can only sign 3 in at a time.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Let me know mate, you can have Louise's slot if you can make it :thup:. I can only sign 3 in at a time.
		
Click to expand...

Right who are the other two that will be on my trophy wall....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Let me know mate, you can have Louise's slot if you can make it :thup:. I can only sign 3 in at a time.
		
Click to expand...

That could have been phrased better, Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			That could have been phrased better, Birchy.

Click to expand...

My money was on you picking up on that first :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Right who are the other two that will be on my trophy wall.... 

Click to expand...

Well Junior is one so dont go making a space on your wall for him, theres more chance of the wall being condemned 

I think Karl is the other :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well Junior is one so dont go making a space on your wall for him, theres more chance of the wall being condemned 

I think Karl is the other :thup:
		
Click to expand...

*expletive* all of a sudden I ain't got a smart comment... Luv u junior... Go easy x


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

And what time is kick off?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			And what time is kick off?
		
Click to expand...

Well i will be there at 4:15 ish so anytime after that when all the group get there. Should be light until knocking on for 9 oclock then so light wont be an issue.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well i will be there at 4:15 ish so anytime after that when all the group get there. Should be light until knocking on for 9 oclock then so light wont be an issue.
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh might not even need to book leave may be able to work something out 

Will Deffo confirm tomorrow


----------



## Junior (Apr 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			*expletive* all of a sudden I ain't got a smart comment... Luv u junior... Go easy x
		
Click to expand...

Its ok mate....My putters cold at the min and your on a hot streak so you never know !!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Apr 23, 2013)

Junior said:



			Its ok mate....My putters cold at the min and your on a hot streak so you never know !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

My streak comes and goes.... Think I need all bathe forum to join lee park...... Lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Friday 10th May
Me
Karl102
Louise_a
Junior

Sunday
Me
Yerman
Qwerty 
GaryinDerry 

Just an update on the Davyhulme OOM games etc. Ive got the above pencilled in so far, can people confirm if they are still good for these dates and they want to play then? Its ok if anybody would like to change dates just let me know etc.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, if you can hoover up a few more Â£20 entry fees, for those that haven't paid, I'll hopefully be getting karl and val's this week.

I'll also collect the lee park lads in the next week or so. We'll liaise as to who is missing (I've got Fish's also), and then maybe get the rest by bank transfer.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Ooooh might not even need to book leave may be able to work something out 

Will Deffo confirm tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Ok pal thats no problem.



Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, if you can hoover up a few more Â£20 entry fees, for those that haven't paid, I'll hopefully be getting karl and val's this week.

I'll also collect the lee park lads in the next week or so. We'll liaise as to who is missing (I've got Fish's also), and then maybe get the rest by bank transfer.
		
Click to expand...

I will get money off anybody i come across that hasnt paid 

Not heard anything from Jpenno off here yet though, is he one of your lot from over Liverpool way?

I think everybody else is just about in hand apart from 6inchcup as well. Hes on here regular but hes not arranged any games yet as far as i know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ok pal thats no problem.



I will get money off anybody i come across that hasnt paid 

Not heard anything from Jpenno off here yet though, is he one of your lot from over Liverpool way?

I think everybody else is just about in hand apart from 6inchcup as well. Hes on here regular but hes not arranged any games yet as far as i know.
		
Click to expand...

He is from over this way, but no contact details for him, I think he was still game though. Maybe PM both of them about davyhulme, just to check for in future.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 23, 2013)

Is it only a 4 ball (you plus 3 others) able to play on Sunday 12th?


----------



## Fish (Apr 24, 2013)

I'd not seen this before but Friday is far too late a time for me to tee off so another time mid-week along with Martin would be more ideal.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Is it only a 4 ball (you plus 3 others) able to play on Sunday 12th?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately yes mate. There wasnt a big take up so i didnt organise a few tee times or try to get group rate etc. What days are good for you after the 12th?



Fish said:



			I'd not seen this before but Friday is far too late a time for me to tee off so another time mid-week along with Martin would be more ideal.
		
Click to expand...

Thats no problem mate :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 24, 2013)

Im now confirmed Mr El (Birchy) Bandito

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Im now confirmed Mr El (Birchy) Bandito

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice work mate :thup:

The bandit has gone missing at the moment but is on his way back after tonights range session by the look of it :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Apr 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Unfortunately yes mate. There wasnt a big take up so i didnt organise a few tee times or try to get group rate etc. What days are good for you after the 12th?
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, I'm off work last week in May if we could sort something out for then?


----------



## jpenno (Apr 25, 2013)

I am still game, have pm'd Birchy, been busy with work (end of financial year is always hectic) and am away from Saturday for a week in the Sun.

I should be able to sort out some games from the end of May


----------



## Birchy (May 6, 2013)

This week is the week the OOM rolls into Davyhulme park. Quick reminder for those who are playing :-

*Friday*
Karl
Junior
Scouser

*Sunday*
Yerman
Garyinderry
Qwerty


----------



## Birchy (May 6, 2013)

Yerman has had to pull out of Sunday due to injury. Peterlav if you fancy playing there is now a space if you want it?


----------



## Karl102 (May 6, 2013)

Sounds good pal! Hope the weather is like this weekend! Oh, and no sharing the local knowledge


----------



## Birchy (May 6, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Sounds good pal! Hope the weather is like this weekend! Oh, and no sharing the local knowledge 

Click to expand...

Weather is looking mixed at the moment but still time yet. You will be leading the way after your scouting mission 

Will be very interested to see what scores come in.


----------



## Scouser (May 6, 2013)

Lads a question..... You are playing matchplay against a mate.... Let's call him Pedro and iit's over on the 13th...
You also have this grudge match arranged against well let's call the person red ridding hood..... Would you tell little miss hood or let it slide?? 

Open to u lot to decide.... :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (May 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Lads a question..... You are playing matchplay against a mate.... Let's call him Pedro and iit's over on the 13th...
You also have this grudge match arranged against well let's call the person red ridding hood..... Would you tell little miss hood or let it slide?? 

Open to u lot to decide.... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Tell him


----------



## garyinderry (May 6, 2013)

cheers for the heads up. I forgot about this  !  :lol:


----------



## Scouser (May 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Tell him 

Click to expand...

Him 













:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Him 













:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Little miss hood then


----------



## Scouser (May 6, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Little miss hood then 

Click to expand...

That's better....... Did u see what I did he thinks he's a big bad wolf and I turned it around... Clever a? 


Oppps give the game away now


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			That's better....... Did u see what I did he thinks he's a big bad wolf and I turned it around... Clever a? 


Oppps give the game away now
		
Click to expand...

You won on the 13th? Good play my man... Now be a good little scouser and run along and make yourself a cup of tea.. Put some Hob Nobs on the plate alongside them. Sit down in your comfiest armchair, and relish the feeling of beating someone... You won't be feeling it for a while now...

On an unrelated note, what is your H/C now? Have you played any qualifiers this year? Are you protecting it because you're scared?


----------



## Scouser (May 6, 2013)

I would never ever protect it... One more card and I am off 25... As yazz famously sang.... The only way is up


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I would never ever protect it... One more card and I am off 25... As yazz famously sang.... The only way is up
		
Click to expand...

When do you intend to stop playing from the ladies tees?

And just how hungover was Pedro?


----------



## Scouser (May 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			When do you intend to stop playing from the ladies tees?
		
Click to expand...

When I know my tee shot will clear them


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			When I know my tee shot will clear them
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			You won on the 13th? Good play my man... Now be a good little scouser and run along and make yourself a cup of tea.. Put some Hob Nobs on the plate alongside them. Sit down in your comfiest armchair, and relish the feeling of beating someone... You won't be feeling it for a while now...

On an unrelated note, what is your H/C now? Have you played any qualifiers this year? Are you protecting it because you're scared?
		
Click to expand...

No mate, he finished last out of about 90 entrants. He forgot to tell you that one.

He beat (whacked) me tonight, although I played like a dog, well when I say a dog, more of a ratty, limping, arl pooch, who is half blind, has a nervous rabies-induced tic, a limp and the runs. I just managed to avoid a dog licence, probably because of the above.

Ask him about his tee shot on 18 (well his third off the tee, as the other was in the pond). Pictures to follow.....


----------



## Scouser (May 6, 2013)

I will post the pic tomorrow to be fare Iwas just trying to hit it as hard as iI could... And yes medal comps are not for me yet although 6 over on the front 9 aain't too shabby


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			No mate, he finished last out of about 90 entrants. He forgot to tell you that one.

He beat (whacked) me tonight, although I played like a dog, well when I say a dog, more of a ratty, limping, arl pooch, who is half blind, has a nervous rabies-induced tic, a limp and the runs. I just managed to avoid a dog licence, probably because of the above.

Ask him about his tee shot on 18 (well his third off the tee, as the other was in the pond). Pictures to follow.....
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, I can feel the confidence slowly returning now. I thought his lessons had suddenly transformed him into a golfer there..

Are you still playing on Wednesday at Delamere? I could do with making some arrangements for the end of season flatcappers jollyboys outing to York..


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 6, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Ahh, I can feel the confidence slowly returning now. I thought his lessons had suddenly transformed him into a golfer there..

Are you still playing on Wednesday at Delamere? I could do with making some arrangements for the end of season flatcappers jollyboys outing to York..
		
Click to expand...

I am mate, although waiting for Qwerty to make a weather call on it......

Birchy, what times are the tee offs on Friday. If there is a 4.45/5.00 one, I may be game.


----------



## bluewolf (May 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I am mate, although waiting for Qwerty to make a weather call on it......
		
Click to expand...

Alrighty then... Hopefully see you there..


----------



## Qwerty (May 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I am mate, although waiting for Qwerty to make a weather call on it.
		
Click to expand...

were still on mate, weather looks a little changeable on wed' on the current forecast, we should be ok though.  it's all booked and were ready to roll :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I am mate, although waiting for Qwerty to make a weather call on it......

Birchy, what times are the tee offs on Friday. If there is a 4.45/5.00 one, I may be game.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately i can only sign 3 in at a time and theres already 3 playing on Friday.

EDIT. Scouser is now out so you are in if you fancy it?



Qwerty said:



			were still on mate, weather looks a little changeable on wed' on the current forecast, we should be ok though.  it's all booked and were ready to roll :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Weather looks a bit mixed but still decent enough i reckon. Might get a light shower or two but temperature pretty nice :thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (May 7, 2013)

are we having any comps on a sunday or a thursday.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Unfortunately i can only sign 3 in at a time and theres already 3 playing on Friday.

EDIT. Scouser is now out so you are in if you fancy it?

Weather looks a bit mixed but still decent enough i reckon. Might get a light shower or two but temperature pretty nice :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK matey - rain (scouting mission only - no official card), dry (official card, I think)........:thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Just a bump reminder for tomorrow fellas. I will be there at 4:15 and we can tee off when we are ready. Its forecast light rain for the afternoon but doesnt look too bad. Obviously you need to declare before first tee shot if official card or not .


----------



## Qwerty (May 9, 2013)

I'm sorry Scott but I cant make it on Sunday now. The missus has to go in work, so i have to be around the house.
I'll have to rearrange something for another day. Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'm sorry Scott but I cant make it on Sunday now. The missus has to go in work, so i have to be around the house.
I'll have to rearrange something for another day. Sorry for the short notice.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate :thup:

Theres 2 spaces on Sunday now (pm'd Peterlav about one but no reply) if anybody wants to join me and Gary for a knock friendly or OOM let me know people


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Me possibly


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Me possibly
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, let me know. If you can make it you could probably share cars between you and Gary if you have a word with him.

Will think up some challenge if you do make it over as well


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ok mate, let me know. If you can make it you could probably share cars between you and Gary if you have a word with him.

Will think up some challenge if you do make it over as well 

Click to expand...

A challenge??  

What time u two teeing off


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			A challenge??  

What time u two teeing off
		
Click to expand...

Something food related to keep you interested :thup:

Meeting at around 1:30pm for a 2pm ish tee off.


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Stick us down then and I will speak to Gary. 

I don't get this thing about me and food..... But just out of curiosity what's your chef like


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			But just out of curiosity what's your chef like 

Click to expand...


Dead ringer for Ainsley Harriott, just your type


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Dead ringer for Ainsley Harriott, just your type 

Click to expand...

Mmmmm


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Stick us down then and I will speak to Gary. 

I don't get this thing about me and food..... But just out of curiosity what's your chef like 

Click to expand...

Ok mate should be fun :fore:

Ive never known somebody obssesed with food so much, its uncanny considering your about 5 stone wet through 

Hes very decent and does black pudding with the breakfasts :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 9, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Mmmmm
		
Click to expand...

Black pudding.....


----------



## Scouser (May 9, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Black pudding.....
		
Click to expand...

If they do it


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just a bump reminder for tomorrow fellas. I will be there at 4:15 and we can tee off when we are ready. Its forecast light rain for the afternoon but doesnt look too bad. Obviously you need to declare before first tee shot if official card or not .
		
Click to expand...

Hello fella, I will be leaving runcorn around 3.30, so should be there within the hour - what would you say would be the best way to the coral, bearing in mind the Friday afternoon cattle drive.:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (May 9, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello fella, I will be leaving runcorn around 3.30, so should be there within the hour - what would you say would be the best way to the coral, bearing in mind the Friday afternoon cattle drive.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The traffic on the M60 isnt usually too bad around that time so its just a matter of choosing whether you come over on the M56 or M62. I would probably go for which is most convenient to get to at your end M56 or M62 and then join the M60.

Cant see there being much in it either way :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2013)

are you in for sunday then scouser?


----------



## Scouser (May 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			are you in for sunday then scouser?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate I am


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2013)

good lad.   heading up for a wet few holes now.


ill work out what time we have to leave. Ill do taxi  :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			good lad.   heading up for a wet few holes now.


ill work out what time we have to leave. Ill do taxi  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bonus :cheers:

They will be very wet


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2013)

ill soon find out.  the place needed a good soaking anyway. 

I have a few (million) things I want to sort out with my swing. :swing:


----------



## Junior (May 10, 2013)

I'm leaving the offive at 4 so traffic pending should be there for 20 past !! I'll wait to see what the weathers looking like before declaring whether its a card or not.   See you later.


----------



## Birchy (May 10, 2013)

Junior said:



			I'm leaving the offive at 4 so traffic pending should be there for 20 past !! I'll wait to see what the weathers looking like before declaring whether its a card or not.   See you later.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no problem. Dont worry if you get held up etc. 

Looks ok out there at the moment. No rain or wind at all, just a bit overcast.


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2013)

I played 10 at lee park there.  light drizzle. no wind so to speak.    ill make a decision on official card come sunday  !


----------



## Birchy (May 10, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I played 10 at lee park there.  light drizzle. no wind so to speak.    ill make a decision on official card come sunday  !
		
Click to expand...

This rain will make the greens a lot easier i reckon. If the wind/rain stays away it will be very good scoring conditions.


----------



## Birchy (May 10, 2013)

Well two brave warriors decided to put their cards in for the OOM today and they didnt dissappoint :thup:

Well done to Junior (Andy) with 36 points and well done to Karl with 32 points. They also took the money off me and Peter in our matchplay game on the night.

Was a cracking round that i really enjoyed and there was some good golf played.

We now have a new leader!!!


----------



## peterlav (May 10, 2013)

Sorry mate, just read your message, haven't been on here recently. Thanks for the offer but unfortunately can't make it on Sunday, going to say goodbye to Mr Moyes


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well two brave warriors decided to put their cards in for the OOM today and they didnt dissappoint :thup:

Well done to Junior (Andy) with 36 points and well done to Karl with 32 points. They also took the money off me and Peter in our matchplay game on the night.

Was a cracking round that i really enjoyed and there was some good golf played.

We now have a new leader!!! 

Click to expand...

Yep, well done Andy and Karl.

I think we need to step up getting cards in people (myself included), so we don't get a rush in the last month. I'm going to try and get 2 cards in in the next 3-4 weeks.

I'll also be collecting the entry fee in the next week or so, for the stragglers.

Don't mention my headwear choice lads, I want it to be a surprise. Surprise, surprise - the unexpected hits you right between the eyes........


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think we need to step up getting cards in people (myself included), so we don't get a rush in the last month. I'm going to try and get 2 cards in in the next 3-4 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I'm only aware of me not being able to attend 1 prearranged at Bolton so its not like were falling behind! I never saw the Davyhulme topic for 2 months but that late on a Friday favours locals not those travelling. 

I'm down for Preston June 2nd quickly followed by Gathurst on the 16th and then Lymm on the 30th so, that's 3 in June. I've then got Reddish Vale on September 1st with the final at Lee Park on the 16th.

I'm not aware of any other venue or dates?

Ideally I'd like to arrange Bolton & Davyhulme one after the other, that way I can stay overnight and kill them both off. The first 2 weeks in July mid-week (Mon-Fri) are pretty clear for me.

Got my cap all warmed up and ready to go 
	View attachment 5990
 :thup:


----------



## gjbike (May 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm only aware of me not being able to attend 1 so its not like were falling behind!

I'm down for Preston June 2nd quickly followed by Gathurst on the 16thand then Lymm on the 30th so, thats 3 in June. I've then got Reddish Vale on September 1st with the final at Lee Park on the 16th.

I'm not aware of any other venue or dates?
		
Click to expand...

Bolton Old Links?


----------



## Fish (May 11, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Bolton Old Links?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was never down for Davyhulme, never saw the topic for 2 months and far too late for me to travel.

As above Graham, would like to do Bolton & Davyhulme back-to-back over 2 days, that way I can play Bolton, stay over and then play Davyhulme, makes sense. Ideally 2 days in the first 2/3 weeks of July as I'm pretty clear then.


----------



## gjbike (May 11, 2013)

I think we need to step up getting cards in people (myself included), so we don't get a rush in the last month. I'm going to try and get 2 cards in in the next 3-4 weeks.

Well done to Karl and Andy, played at  Whitefield yesterday in Manchester great course some very long par 3s

Off to Turkey on Friday 17th back home for a week but on lates at work so can't play that week then of to Tenerife on the 2nd June  for a week so will arrange matches the week that Iam on late.
Still got a few people to play Old Links yet.


----------



## gjbike (May 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes, I was never down for Davyhulme, never saw the topic for 2 months and far too late for me to travel.

As above Graham, would like to do Bolton & Davyhulme back-to-back over 2 days, that way I can play Bolton, stay over and then play Davyhulme, makes sense. Ideally 2 days in the first 2/3 weeks of July as I'm pretty clear then.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fish will post dates tomorrow  that I can play in july


----------



## Junior (May 11, 2013)

Cheers LB, Karl and Birchy for the game today.  Really enjoyed Davyhulme, a lot better than i remembered. The course and greens in particular were in awesome condition.  Its a flat course but the dog legs and good bunkering keep it really interesting.  You have to be on the right side of the fairway off the tee and your rewarded if you are.  Someone has a 40+ in them around DP !!!


----------



## Karl102 (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well two brave warriors decided to put their cards in for the OOM today and they didnt dissappoint :thup:

Well done to Junior (Andy) with 36 points and well done to Karl with 32 points. They also took the money off me and Peter in our matchplay game on the night.

Was a cracking round that i really enjoyed and there was some good golf played.

We now have a new leader!!! 

Click to expand...

Cheers for the game chaps.... Me and Andy dovetailed really well. I am kind of pleased with 32, but I have to stop making stupid mistakes, but then again that's why I'm off 17 and not 7!
It really is a cracking course you will all enjoy!


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes, I was never down for Davyhulme, never saw the topic for 2 months and far too late for me to travel.

As above Graham, would like to do Bolton & Davyhulme back-to-back over 2 days, that way I can play Bolton, stay over and then play Davyhulme, makes sense. Ideally 2 days in the first 2/3 weeks of July as I'm pretty clear then.
		
Click to expand...

I can do pretty much any early evening starting at 4pm ish so if we can match that up with a day where Graham is off the day after you can play Davyhulme then stay over and play Bolton the next day and be home in time for tea 

Hope that makes sense mate :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Sorry mate, just read your message, haven't been on here recently. Thanks for the offer but unfortunately can't make it on Sunday, going to say goodbye to Mr Moyes 

Click to expand...

No problem mate. Have a good day :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Birchy what'sthe wweather like tomorrow up your way


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy what'sthe wweather like tomorrow up your way
		
Click to expand...

Forecast light rain as it stands mate.


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Will bring  my wet weather gear then


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Will bring  my wet weather gear then 

Click to expand...

It was forecast a bit crap last night but it was ok in the end so im hoping for the same again 

Wait until you see our 17th hole, right up your street :fore:


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It was forecast a bit crap last night but it was ok in the end so im hoping for the same again 

Wait until you see our 17th hole, right up your street :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I had a look at the course last night... I'm bringing a 60 wedge for that hole.... How far is the carry over water

:swing:


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I had a look at the course last night... I'm bringing a 60 wedge for that hole.... How far is the carry over water

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Its about 100 yards to carry it so you wont be hitting that 60 degree wedge


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its about 100 yards to carry it so you wont be hitting that 60 degree wedge 

Click to expand...

Suppose your right it might just take me off the back but better to be long than wet


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Suppose your right it might just take me off the back but better to be long than wet
		
Click to expand...

You planning on skimming it over?  :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You planning on skimming it over?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I believe in the saying it's how many nit how! 

And I seem to render you are the only person I can actually out drive :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I believe in the saying it's how many nit how! 

And I seem to render you are the only person I can actually out drive :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Lucky bounce my friend


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Lucky bounce my friend 

Click to expand...

There will be some more tomorrow


----------



## garyinderry (May 11, 2013)

well played andy and karl !   


what tees are we playing off then?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm only aware of me not being able to attend 1 prearranged at Bolton so its not like were falling behind! I never saw the Davyhulme topic for 2 months but that late on a Friday favours locals not those travelling. 

I'm down for Preston June 2nd quickly followed by Gathurst on the 16th and then Lymm on the 30th so, that's 3 in June. I've then got Reddish Vale on September 1st with the final at Lee Park on the 16th.

I'm not aware of any other venue or dates?

Ideally I'd like to arrange Bolton & Davyhulme one after the other, that way I can stay overnight and kill them both off. The first 2 weeks in July mid-week (Mon-Fri) are pretty clear for me.

Got my cap all warmed up and ready to go 
	View attachment 5990
 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Calm down dear, it's only an advert.

Aimed at no-one in particular fish my friend, as I said I haven't put in any either. Just a call to arms for everyone, so we don't get bottle-necked in August, when  captains may be on hols.

I know you've had your house move, and live very far away, so more awkward for you. However, in the next 2 months we have the option to tee off as late as 5.00, due to the extended light, so people can also have this option, as well as weekends.

Andy at Preston also still has spaces in his open on 2nd June people, so lets try and get that filled up.

Reddish vale may now also be off.

Final at Lee park on Saturday 7th September at 2.30 tee off is now confirmed, y'all.


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			well played andy and karl !   


what tees are we playing off then?
		
Click to expand...

off yellows at davyhulme mate. Not much difference tbh, makes it slightly easier but not much.


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			well played andy and karl !   


what tees are we playing off then?
		
Click to expand...

Another thing mate, bring your fade :thup: You will need it.


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Another thing mate, bring your fade :thup: You will need it.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as my slice


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Is that the same as my slice
		
Click to expand...

Thats about 30 yards left of your slice mate :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (May 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Another thing mate, bring your fade :thup: You will need it.
		
Click to expand...


I may just do a scouting mission tomorrow.  im hooking everything so this could be a hard course for me. 


im the same, my fade is a slice.  might play a few wet ones today and see if I can get a fade going. :thup:


is there a course layout or planner on the site. I couldn't see it.


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I may just do a scouting mission tomorrow.  im hooking everything so this could be a hard course for me. 


im the same, my fade is a slice.  might play a few wet ones today and see if I can get a fade going. :thup:


is there a course layout or planner on the site. I couldn't see it.
		
Click to expand...

Not really mate, website is a bit crap and ive told them 

Theres pictures of each hole in the visitors section but thats all.

Thats no problem pal. If need be we can schedule a return visit after tomorrows round.


----------



## garyinderry (May 11, 2013)

just had a look. nice place!  plenty of trees ! :swing:


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

What time tomorrow Gazza


----------



## garyinderry (May 11, 2013)

ill leave around 12.30 ish.  text me you address my man


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ill leave around 12.30 ish.  text me you address my man 

Click to expand...

Good lad the important question is... Am I buying u tea after the round or chipping in for petrol


----------



## garyinderry (May 11, 2013)

with you, lets keep it at food !  :lol:  cheers  !!


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			with you, lets keep it at food !  :lol:  cheers  !!
		
Click to expand...

Good lad


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Been cracking weather this afternoon over here, fingers crossed for the same tomorrow!!


----------



## Val (May 11, 2013)

If your in a rush to get cards in I've played Lymm already


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

Valentino said:



			If your in a rush to get cards in I've played Lymm already 

Click to expand...

Did u nominate it :ears:


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

Have we got a fourth player interested for tomorrow at all yet? 1:30 - 2PM kick off?

If we dont get another ive got a couple of players who could be interested in making up a fourball :thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 11, 2013)

I might possibly be able to make this but wont know until tomorrow.


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I might possibly be able to make this but wont know until tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Lou are u joining the clash at lymm


----------



## louise_a (May 11, 2013)

is this the big event?  incidently it could be held at the original venue of Ellesmere.


----------



## Scouser (May 11, 2013)

louise_a said:



			is this the big event?  incidently it could be held at the original venue of Ellesmere.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the big event! Thought your place had a mixed comp on in the bank holiday?


----------



## louise_a (May 11, 2013)

it does but I got it wrong, its not a shotgun, so a start at around 12 with be fine.


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I might possibly be able to make this but wont know until tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Ok just let us know as soon as you do :thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 11, 2013)

if you can get another then do so. I will take my chance.


----------



## Birchy (May 11, 2013)

louise_a said:



			if you can get another then do so. I will take my chance.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Louise no problem. I will post any developments on here :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I had a look at the course last night... I'm bringing a 60 wedge for that hole.... How far is the carry over water

:swing:
		
Click to expand...

5 iron for you, kidder.


----------



## Fish (May 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Reddish vale may now also be off.
		
Click to expand...

Can you expand on this as I've kept this date booked and wouldn't want to miss out on other opportunities if it isn't going ahead.


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2013)

I can make today, what time is the off, if the place is still free.


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

As far as I know it is ...I think we are meeting for 1-30ish and teeing off at around 2


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I can make today, what time is the off, if the place is still free.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah the place is still free Louise, teeing off at 2pm ish :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

It looks wet from 1ish though


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2013)

ok see you all there.


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It looks wet from 1ish though 

Click to expand...

Yeah its forecast to be light on and off but not too bad hopefully.

You putting your card in today pal?


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

I am not letting my plan of attack be know until I get on the tee box :ears:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am not letting my plan of attack be know until I get on the tee box :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  Tactical eh?


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			:rofl:  Tactical eh?
		
Click to expand...

Hell yeah oom members will be waiting in anticipation... Did he didn't he.... If he did how did he do??? 

Poor danny will be in more suspense today than yesterday :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Well ive been thinking of a challenge for you for today and the biscuit thread has given me a bit of an inspiration.

Episode 2 of challenge Ian is ......

If you hit the green on the 17th i will buy you a pack of hob nobs. If you do put your card in and manage 32 points or more you can have another pack of biscuits of your choice


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well ive been thinking of a challenge for you for today and the biscuit thread has given me a bit of an inspiration.

Episode 2 of challenge Ian is ......

If you hit the green on the 17th i will buy you a pack of hob nobs. If you do put your card in and manage 32 points or more you can have another pack of biscuits of your choice 

Click to expand...

Hahaha I really don't understand why people need to cchallenge me with food and nothing in return for them but hey ho I accept your challenge


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Well ive been thinking of a challenge for you for today and the biscuit thread has given me a bit of an inspiration.

Episode 2 of challenge Ian is ......

If you hit the green on the 17th i will buy you a pack of hob nobs. If you do put your card in and manage 32 points or more you can have another pack of biscuits of your choice 

Click to expand...


I bet he is in the water.


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hahaha I really don't understand why people need to cchallenge me with food and nothing in return for them but hey ho I accept your challenge
		
Click to expand...

After the fun at Pleasington it has to be done, there needs to be a challenge Ian for every meet now imo :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I bet he is in the water.
		
Click to expand...

Errr thanks Louise 



Birchy said:



			After the fun at Pleasington it has to be done, there needs to be a challenge Ian for every meet now imo :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Do Inneed to wear a jump suit and arrive by helicopter


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I bet he is in the water.
		
Click to expand...

Only time will tell  

Its not that far so if he keeps his nerve and doesnt get too excited about hob nobs he will easily knock it over :fore:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Errr thanks Louise 


Do Inneed to wear a jump suit and arrive by helicopter
		
Click to expand...

If it makes you feel better go for it


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

100% chance of rain from 1 - 4 pm


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I bet he is in the water.
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			After the fun at Pleasington it has to be done, there needs to be a challenge Ian for every meet now imo :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




Birchy said:



			100% chance of rain from 1 - 4 pm 

Click to expand...

Wet weather gear packed


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Wet weather gear packed
		
Click to expand...

Me too, hope we dont need it though! Thought we had seen the last of torrential rain for a bit at least


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Me too, hope we dont need it though! Thought we had seen the last of torrential rain for a bit at least 

Click to expand...

At least Gary won't complain that he can'tstop the ball.....


----------



## Qwerty (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			At least Gary won't complain that he can'tstop the ball.....
		
Click to expand...

Have a good'un folks.  I played yesterday and the forecast was for rain all day, we managed 17 holes before getting wet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			At least Gary won't complain that he can'tstop the ball.....
		
Click to expand...

Without doubt the greens will be superb for landing balls on today with the juice weve had


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Have a good'un folks.  I played yesterday and the forecast was for rain all day, we managed 17 holes before getting wet. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Dave. Yeah im hoping we get the same luck with the weather today.

Im sure there will be some interesting developments to post up here later on :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers Dave. Yeah im hoping we get the same luck with the weather today.

Im sure there will be some interesting developments to post up here later on :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You gonna get someone with your hybrid today :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You gonna get someone with your hybrid today :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Just dont stand anywhere in front when im playing a shot


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just dont stand anywhere in front when im playing a shot 

Click to expand...

when will you be putting your own card in?!


----------



## Karl102 (May 12, 2013)

Can't wait for the results today.... Or the stories...


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2013)

Well I am back home, have a gig to go to tonight, the others went to the pub. We all got wet as the rain started just before we set off and didn't really let up. 
Only I declared it an OOM card, but someone else wished they had done. I scored 36 off full handicap which equates to 34 for the OOM, should have been better but let a few go on the back nine. 
Someone had 2 birdies on the round and won nearest the pin, but 3 putted (answers on a postcard please). 
Someone else hit a workman's shed. 
Someone found their car had a flat tyre after the round
I have to say the language on the greens was quite bad, someone's ball apparently is a slut!

all in all it was a good afternoon, and although the course got wetter and wetter, the greens were in good nick.


----------



## Karl102 (May 12, 2013)

Well played Louise! It's a straight hitters course so I think Birchy could have wished he put his card in  
Am sure they will be on here later to discuss!!!


----------



## Qwerty (May 12, 2013)

Can I have 2 bonus OOM points if I guess who called their ball a "Slut"  ? 

I reckon he was just wound up because someone wasn't sharing their Chocolate Digestives 
Either that or he'd eaten them all by the 5th hole.


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Weve got a new bandit in town :rofl: the lee park headhunter rolls on 

Ian scored 36 points off full handicap and boy did he let us know about it! He had 2 birdies and nearly a third. He won nearest pin with a proper shot  and then 3 putted 

Me and gary had a good swear :mmm:

Louise did great to keep it going considering the weather, i had thrown the towel in and lost the will after about 4 holes. Very well done.

Ian at times was unplayable, even if i had played well with my 19 shots i would of struggled to stay with him. Your in for a hell of a battle Danny boy


----------



## Karl102 (May 12, 2013)

Can't believe you didn't put your card in pal! Very well played indeed!!!


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2013)

and we forgot to mention the chip in from 50 yds.


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Cheers for hosting Birchy have to say I really liked the course and there are plenty of interesting holes....looking forward to playing it again.

Karl I am gutted I didnt put the card in but after hole 1 it looked like a wise choice 

Qwerty there is till a 1/4 pack left 

Louise it was probably on about 49yrds :thup:

Guys thanks for also not mentioning THE  tee shot :rofl:

Louise a pleasure as always and Garry cheers for the lift :thup:


Oh and guys ......thanks for the money :fore:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

PS little Ms Hood ....................Im coming for you................................................:ears:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Can't believe you didn't put your card in pal! Very well played indeed!!!
		
Click to expand...

I said to Ian the greens will be lush for it today and he was close to putting his card in but changed his mind 

The course doesnt really suit Gary's shot shape so he fancied having a look before committing.

I wasnt feeling great about it and was just never in the right mindset so good job i didnt put a card in!


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I wasnt feeling great about it and was just never in the right mindset so good job i didnt put a card in!
		
Click to expand...

As per LB's rules you were in my group so I now have your head as well :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Cheers for hosting Birchy have to say I really liked the course and there are plenty of interesting holes....looking forward to playing it again.

Karl I am gutted I didnt put the card in but after hole 1 it looked like a wise choice 

Qwerty there is till a 1/4 pack left 

Louise it was probably on about 49yrds :thup:

Guys thanks for also not mentioning THE  tee shot :rofl:

Louise a pleasure as always and Garry cheers for the lift :thup:


Oh and guys ......thanks for the money :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I yeah i forgot about the tee shot that went 20 yards up and 3 yards forward  Shame i had to take the shine off it by hitting the green keepers hut :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2013)

I have to admit the course did suit me, I could mostly just go for the shots without thinking to much, like I have to do at Ellesmere, I even liked the bunkers and I must have been in 5 or 6.

As usual I forgot to thanks Birchy for hosting as well as Ian and Gary for the company. Cheers guys.


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I yeah i forgot about the tee shot that went 20 yards up and 3 yards forward  Shame i had to take the shine off it by hitting the green keepers hut :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

my 3 wood of the tee box set me up for a bogey though....I was told to use my shots!!

and its the first time I have seen a building hit


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As per LB's rules you were in my group so I now have your head as well :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

To be honest i never knew it was a head to head battle until it was too late but im glad to get it over with, you will beat everybody playing like that off your handicap mate :rofl:

The 27th May will be very interesting :clap:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			To be honest i never knew it was a head to head battle 

The 27th May will be very interesting
		
Click to expand...

Ok I wont take yours just yet....BUT next time


and why whats the 27th 







Oh Ms Hood .....Ms Hood


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I have to admit the course did suit me, I could mostly just go for the shots without thinking to much, like I have to do at Ellesmere, I even liked the bunkers and I must have been in 5 or 6.

As usual I forgot to thanks Birchy for hosting as well as Ian and Gary for the company. Cheers guys.
		
Click to expand...

You did seem comfortable and confident out there today. Well played

No problem, your all welcome back anytime :thup:


----------



## Birchy (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Ok I wont take yours just yet....BUT next time


and why whats the 27th 







Oh Ms Hood .....Ms Hood
		
Click to expand...

You just want to beat me in again dont ya 

You did great today mate and deserved everything, back to back 4 pointers and a 22 point back 9 was just too much for me. Youve come so far since Formby hall last year and once you get a bit more comfy in your club comps your handicap will fly down.

Credit where its due mate, very well played :thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			You just want to beat me in again dont ya 

You did great today mate and deserved everything, back to back 4 pointers and a 22 point back 9 was just too much for me. Youve come so far since Formby hall last year:
		
Click to expand...


Cheers Birchy if any one is looking for lessons go see Steve at true fit :thup:


----------



## louise_a (May 12, 2013)

you could also do with getting out of the blocks faster, the first was a disaster for you.


----------



## garyinderry (May 12, 2013)

looking forward to getting back down to daveyhulme. lovely course. the greens were some of the best ive seen in quite some time. 

tough opening hole. I managed to scramble a par with a good save. struggling with a hook on everything apart from my wedges so this needs to be addressed soon.

if scouser can find some consistency then danny is going to be really up against it.

louise could have had a monster score today. too many bunkers for her. well played though.

birchy - thanks for the round chap, we'l get a card in some nice sunny day.  I didn't fancy it today in the wet and hungover head


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

louise_a said:



			you could also do with getting out of the blocks faster, the first was a disaster for you.
		
Click to expand...


Sometimes I do then its the back 9 that I flag on 



garyinderry said:



			l
if scouser can find some consistency then danny is going to be really up against it.

(
		
Click to expand...

Nuff sed :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Ok I wont take yours just yet....BUT next time


and why whats the 27th 







Oh Ms Hood .....Ms Hood
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate. I'm genuinely chuffed to bits that you're improving so quickly. In all honesty, after reading this thread, my backside is twitchier than a tasered chihuaha. Especially after the way I'm playing at the moment. I still think I can take you over 18 holes of matchplay, but I'm beginning to think that it'll be closer than I previously thought....:thup:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			my backside is twitchier than a tasered chihuaha.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

oh and no you wont


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


ps thanks :cheers:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Weve got a new bandit in town :rofl: the lee park headhunter rolls on 

Ian scored 36 points off full handicap and boy did he let us know about it! He had 2 birdies and nearly a third. He won nearest pin with a proper shot  and then 3 putted 

Me and gary had a good swear :mmm:

Louise did great to keep it going considering the weather, i had thrown the towel in and lost the will after about 4 holes. Very well done.

Ian at times was unplayable, even if i had played well with my 19 shots i would of struggled to stay with him. Your in for a hell of a battle Danny boy 

Click to expand...

Birchy, can you send me scouser's card, so I can put it before the next handicap meeting as an away scorecard.

Cheers,


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, can you send me scouser's card, so I can put it before the next handicap meeting as an away scorecard.

Cheers,
		
Click to expand...

Picked up on the first :ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Picked up on the first :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I thought that would smoke you out. :whoo:


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought that would smoke you out. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

no need to be smoked out ......this has become the Scouser thread


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			no need to be smoked out ......this has become the Scouser thread 

Click to expand...

Every thread somehow becomes the Scouser thread. You're a bit of an attention whore really aren't you?


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Every thread somehow becomes the Scouser thread. You're a bit of an attention whore really aren't you?
		
Click to expand...

I have fans what can I say 


Imagine if i could actually play


----------



## bluewolf (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have fans what can I say 


Imagine if i could actually play
		
Click to expand...

I'm trying not to mate. It'll end up keeping me awake at night for the next 2 weeks...............

Only 2 weeks to go mate. 2 gladiators enter the arena. Only 1 can leave. Will it be the shaven headed buffoon with a golf swing like an Orangutan throttling a snake? Or will it be Scouser?


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Gladiators I like it....

We need a sponsorship deal..... surprised GM aren't running an article


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I'm trying not to mate. It'll end up keeping me awake at night for the next 2 weeks...............

Only 2 weeks to go mate. 2 gladiators enter the arena. Only 1 can leave. Will it be the shaven headed buffoon with a golf swing like an Orangutan throttling a snake? Or will it be Scouser?

Click to expand...

Yes please Dan, throttle scouser instead of the snake, for all our sakes.....


----------



## Scouser (May 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes please Dan, throttle scouser instead of the snake, for all our sakes.....
		
Click to expand...

be nice


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2013)

Scouser said:



			be nice
		
Click to expand...

Only joking sweetie.:cheers:


----------

